# question about surge



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

So last night I was sitting at home and decided to go online. An hour or so later I got a ping, it was 18 min away but my wife was in a bad mood, the kids were fighting and, well I was just looking for an excuse to get out of the house so I accepted. When I arrived I was pleasantly surprised that it was a surge trip. The thing is it never showed surge on my app. 

Anyone have a possible explanation?


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

The App seen to be very Slow tu update Surges, but that Usually works against Drivers, this is only my opinion.


----------



## Huegow (Sep 4, 2015)

You drove 18 min for a pick up?


----------

